
Show HN: Unfollow.xyz – Tools to help clean up who you follow on Twitter - scottatmu
https://www.unfollow.xyz/
======
scottatmu
Lunch break launch on ShowHN!

UNFOLLOW.xyz started as a way for me to take control (and clean up) who I
follow on Twitter, but then realized that is a little bit selfish of me so I
decided to open it up to everyone.

As you can see by its amazing design, I launched this in a very VERY MVP
state.

Right now there is only one tool online. Basically wanting to see if this
might be useful for Twitter users, and if so, I'll be releasing more and more
tools.

Let me know your thoughts.

~~~
theminijohn
Perfect Timing, I was just purging my followings list. my 2 pennies: 1) The
"Next Account Please" button is not necessary, just show the next account. 2)
You could sort followers by last_tweet_date

~~~
scottatmu
Thanks!

Was debating on the "next account please" button. Put it in there at the
beginning just to help slow down the speed of unfollows. More of "I don't want
Twitter to ban you" feature.

#2 ... Will see what I can do with that.

Thanks.

